# Cubase -> finale ordeal



## novicecomposer (May 15, 2014)

Hi,

I never needed to produce scores out of my cubase projects until today. Just downloaded a copy of finale trial and MusicXML seems to do a good job. 

Question: I have some special effects in my music and I wonder if there's a way to notate them. Can I just write on the staff in plain English "deep boom", for example? Or, should I just omit them? Since the majority of modern film scores are hybrid, I wonder how those professional film composers are doing.

Thanks,
Heather


----------

